# Guru Granth Sahib



## Parvatasundari (Mar 12, 2006)

Wahe Guru!
Could anyone recommend to me a good English translation of the Guru Granth Sahib that I could order?  I am in the U.S. and while I can read Hindi, I cannot YET read Punjabi.
I have seen some to order on line, but not being very familiar with it, I need some help as to which would be the best one in your opinions.
Thank you! 
Parvati


----------



## drkhalsa (Apr 23, 2006)

Dear Parvati 

I might be quite late in answering you ,never noticed your post

The good source for hindi translation is 

www.srigranth.org

Just go to the site and choose language as Devanagri



May Akal ( god) bless you



Jatinder Singh


----------



## husanmaurkhalsa (Apr 23, 2006)

You can go to ""proudtobesikh.com" for Guru Granth Sahib in Hindi, Moreover its along with audio at the same time you read.

Get there.
Hope u will find the right thing there.

Bye
Husan


----------



## Parvatasundari (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you!  I am very happy that you have replied!  I will visit these sites!
Thank you again!
Parvati


----------

